# Need Audio Driver For ASUSTek Computer INC. A8V-XE 1.XX



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello Folks,

I cannot find the audio driver for ASUSTek Computer INC. A8V-XE 1.XX.

I recently did a total wipe on my entire PC due to bad viruses and when I finished getting a Windows version to be installed...I had no sound...at all.

Here's my Belarc Advisor Current Profile:

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
_
 Belarc Advisor
The license associated with the Belarc Advisor product allows for free personal use only. Use on multiple computers in a corporate, educational, military or government installation is prohibited. See the license agreement for details. The information on this page was created locally on your computer by the Belarc Advisor. Your computer profile was not sent to a web server. Click here for more info.

About Belarc

System Management Products

Your Privacy

In page Links:

Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions

System Security Status  
CIS Benchmark Score
Score
2.50 of 10 (details...)

Virus Protection
OK
Up-to-date

Microsoft Security Updates
OK
Up-to-date

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Experien-719f7e (in WORKGROUP)  Rigue
Profile Date: Tuesday, January 27, 2009 9:14:50 PM
Advisor Version: 7.2x
Windows Logon: Administrator

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600) Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTek Computer INC. A8V-XE 1.XX
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS A8V-XE ACPI BIOS Revision 0702 09/25/2006
Drives Memory Modules c,d
580.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
167.83 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A [CD-ROM drive]
LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163 [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

MAXTOR STM3320620AS [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 0
Multi Flash Reader USB Device [Hard drive] (2.06 GB) -- drive 3
SAMSUNG HD501LJ USB Device [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 2
WDC WD800JB-00JJC0 [Hard drive] (80.03 GB) -- drive 1, s/n WD-WCAM97470701, rev 05.01C05, SMART Status: Healthy 2048 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A1' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A2' is Empty
Slot 'A3' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 1) 80.02 GB 75.20 GB free
f: (FAT32 on drive 2) 499.98 GB 92.63 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Administrator 1/27/2009 7:53:11 PM (admin)
local system accounts
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account
None detected
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller None detected
Bus Adapters Multimedia
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (4x)
VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
Standard Game Port
Communications Other Devices

1394 Net Adapter
SMCWUSB-G 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
primary Auto IP Address: x.x.1.x/ 24
Gateway: x.x.1.1
Dhcp Server: x.x.1.1
Physical Address: x:x:x:78:x:x
VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Dhcp Server: none responded
Physical Address: x:x:x:x:x:71

Networking Dns Servers: x.x.x.x
x.x.x.x
x.x.x.x
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
USB Human Interface Device
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (5x)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
ESET NOD32 antivirus system 2.70 Version 2.70
Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]

All required security hotfixes (using the 01/13/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed.

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]
Windows Media Format 11 SDK
no verification data KB929399 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB929399 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
Windows Media Player 11
no verification data KB936782_WMP11 (details...)
no verification data KB939683 (details...)
no verification data KB954154_WM11 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB939683 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB954154_WM11 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
SP2
passed verification KB936782_WMP11 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
Windows Media Player
no verification data KB952069_WM9 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB952069_WM9 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
Windows XP
no verification data KB941569 (details...)
SP0
passed verification KB938127-V2-IE7 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB941569 on 1/26/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB958215-IE7 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB960714-IE7 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
SP3
passed verification KB898461 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
SP4
no verification data KB938464 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB946648 on 1/27/2009 (details...)

Windows XP
SP4 (continued)
passed verification KB950762 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB950974 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB951066 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB951376-V2 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB951698 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB951748 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB951978 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB952287 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB952954 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB954211 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB954459 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB954600 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB955069 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB955839 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
no verification data KB956391 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB956802 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB956803 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB956841 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB957097 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB958644 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
passed verification KB958687 on 1/27/2009 (details...)
Windows
SP1
passed verification IDNMITIGATIONAPIS on 1/26/2009 (Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs)
passed verification NLSDOWNLEVELMAPPING on 1/26/2009 (Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

[installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotfix (using the 01/13/2009 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
[failing installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a security vulnerability)
verifies OK Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
fails verification Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Software Licenses [Back to Top]

Belarc - Advisor	ab1887e0
Microsoft - Internet Explorer	92318-600-8365391-23582
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP	12345-111-1111111-90144
Microsoft - Windows XP Professional	76487-640-8365391-23582 (Key: V2C47-MK7JD-3R89F-D2KXW-VPK3J)
Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]
Alexander Roshal - WinRAR Version 3.80.0.0 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2x *
BitTorrent, Inc. - µTorrent Version 1.8.2.14153 *
Check Point, Inc. - ZoneAlarm Uninstaller Version 7.0.483.0 *
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.5508 *
Eset - NOD32 Antivirus System Version 2, 70, 39 *
Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.7.0.18066 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 7.00.6000.16762 *
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7.3001 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4001.5508 * Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1132.0 *
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 3.0.5 *
URSoft,Inc - Your Uninstaller! Vista Version 6.1 *
WLAN configuration utility Version 2.3.0.3 *
Zone Labs, LLC - Internet Access Monitor Version 7.0.483.000 *
Zone Labs, LLC - TrueVector Service Version 7.0.483.000 *
ZoneAlarm Client Version 7.0.483.000 *
* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.
Copyright 2000-7, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved.
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.
_
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I've tried multiple drivers to know avail.

What should I do?



Sincerely,
Marc


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Look here, select your OS and you'll get available drivers from Asus' site.

http://support.asus.com/download/do...n-us&product=1&model=A8V-XE&type=map&f_type=4


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2008)

Moby said:


> Look here, select your OS and you'll get available drivers from Asus' site.
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download/do...n-us&product=1&model=A8V-XE&type=map&f_type=4


Thanks buddy, however, I just downloaded and tried to install both 32bit and 63bit version of XP drivers on my machine and got the message stating I can't install cause drivers don't support.

What now?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

These drivers are on your motherboard disk.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2008)

Hughv said:


> These drivers are on your motherboard disk.


Yeah, thats why I'm here. Can't find that disk.

Its really my cousin's machine and it had a bad virus that caused me to have to wipe it and I've been gettings things slowly back up, well...trying to at least.

He's on vacation for a long time and I doubt he even knows where that is.

Do I have any other recourse?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You have to assume the drivers ASUS is supplying are correct.
Remove any drivers and hardware entries in Control Panel and try again.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2008)

Still...no dice.

It simply won't let me install.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

"Won't let me?"
Do you get an error message?


----------

